# PANIC erased system on Nexus 7



## levi2502 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
So i changed my recovery to TWRP and accidently erased my system. For some reason I cant push rom to SD card and havent been able to go back to stock. I still have recovery and bootloader. I've even rewritten bootloader but cant get past it. Can someone please help with info on how to get back to stock or just get a rom on my tablet? I tried pushing a file thru ADB and I've tried using ADB to go back to stock but nothing seems to work. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Did you tap "Mount SD Card" in the "Mount" section prior to trying to transfer the zip to your tablet?

Also, the Development section is for ROM and kernel releases only. Please post your support questions either in the thread for the ROM/kernel you need help with, the General section for your device or in the TWRP thread going forward. For now, this thread has been moved to Nexus 7 General.


----------



## levi2502 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok so I am a retard. In the tutorials it used symbols <system.img or whatever you are flashing> and I kept tyring to use the symbols and getting syntax errors. Finally tried it without the <> and it worked. I feel like a total dork. Can an admin delete this thread? lol.



skynet11 said:


> Did you tap "Mount SD Card" in the "Mount" section prior to trying to transfer the zip to your tablet?
> 
> Also, the Development section is for ROM and kernel releases only. Please post your support questions either in the thread for the ROM/kernel you need help with, the General section for your device or in the TWRP thread going forward. For now, this thread has been moved to Nexus 7 General.


 Thanks for the help brother. I was in a panic and went to the dev thread for no reason. I definitely feel like like a tard.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

levi2502 said:


> Ok so I am a retard. In the tutorials it used symbols and I kept tyring to use the symbols and getting syntax errors. Finally tried it without the and it worked. I feel like a total dork. Can an admin delete this thread? lol. Thanks for the help brother. I was in a panic and went to the dev thread for no reason. I definitely feel like like a tard.


Don't worry about it - we were all new at one time. Making a mistake and panicking does not make you a tard. I recommend this thread remain, though, to help others who encounter this issue (and there *will* be others







).


----------

